# Sunset over the pond



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I thought this sunset was really cool. It was right after a quick thunderstorm earlier this week.
Dawna
p.s. the two little dots right next to the water's edge are a pair of Canadian geese.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

that's beautiful.......wish I could visit!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

C'mon over and bring the dogs. <grin>


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawna,
This is gorgeous......is this pond in your back yard?I love the geese too!This would be a view to never tire of!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Julie.
Yeah, that's out in the pasture on the west side of the house.
I took that from the balcony off our bedroom.
Dawna


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I love this photo. You need to frame it!!! The colors are gorgeous. I am with Julie, is this your VIEW?????


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, only at sunset, after a thunderstorm. But even the rest of the time, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a beautiful view...Don't you get to see alot of different wildlife around the pond?Someday I want to live where we have alot of wildlife in the backyard! 
There must be drawbacks-but I'm not thinking of any-


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Dawna, Beautiful photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So peaceful.....


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

We do see lots of wildlife. There are usually at least 10-12 Candian geese, some other kind of little ducks, LOTS of deer, wild turkeys walk across our front porch..hehe. 
But...our closest neighbor took a picture of a MOUNTAIN LION really near our property. Not crazy about that idea. Until it's caught the dogs can't go out in the fenced yard by themselves at all. YIKES


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

You need to set up a web cam since we can't watch Pete's Pond for a while. We will watch Dawna's Pond.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Why have I not thought of that???


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

jealous of your view dawna. what a beautiful shot. keep those babies safe from the mountain lion.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, gorgeous, and so serene, very nice picture. Thank you for sharing that with us


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Gorgeous photo! I think I read in an earlier post that you are in small town USA. If you keep posting photos like that, we'll all move there and it won't be small town anymore.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes- and it will have a huge Havanese population in small town, USA


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

That would be fun!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dawna......if you are in small town USA........I am too!Funny we haven't ran into each other! 
the mountain lion is a scary thought ...the rest of the wildlife sounds awesome though!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gorgeous picture, Dawna!! How stunning! Add me to the list of envious ones here. Living in the suburbs means my view usually consists of a few neighbors' backyards! lol 

Why not start a community somewhere like this called "Havaville" ???


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Maybe we should start a yearly "family reunion" somewhere with a view like that!! What fun all the Hav's and their owners would have!! I'll line up the official photographer....Melissa, what do you think??


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I've lived in this area all my life. The actual city we live near has 16,000 people so it's not _that_ small...but no Starbucks. 
We live out in the country several miles. Lots of our relatives live within 15 miles, they all live out in the rural areas, too. It's nice to have a fairly good sized town within a few minutes driving distance, but I'm always ready to get back home to the view. hehe


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here we have about 8000 people......no Starbucks,no pet store,etc.In fact to get to the nearest pet shop chain like PetSmart,it is almost a 2 hour drive! My friend is Mr.Internet,and PetEdge!Of course,if you drink,we have quite a few bars,a failing uptown,and grocery store.Gas stations,and hamburger and pizza joints.WHEW!I'm living it up! I don't drink,but maybe I should start .....I may just forget where I'm at!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Sometimes I dont know which Starbucks to go to. I can turn left and there might be a line, or I go right a couple of blocks and it has a better atmosphere. Or I drive to my studio and choose one over there but they sometimes screw up my Rasberry Mochas. Sometimes having too many Starbucks can be stressful. 

I just can't believe Ada doesnt have Neimans! Im guessing you don't have one either Julie. hehe

Im all in for the reunion!


----------

